
How to create 25M jobs by decarbonizing the economy - Glench
https://www.fastcompany.com/90533448/how-to-create-25-million-jobs-by-decarbonizing-the-economy
======
Glench
This is from Saul Griffith of Otherlab
([https://www.otherlab.com/](https://www.otherlab.com/)) who has detailed his
comprehensive plan to decarbonize the US economy in several different reports
but most recently the Rewiring America handbook:
[https://www.rewiringamerica.org/handbook](https://www.rewiringamerica.org/handbook)

The bottom line is that by electrifying everything (transportation, HVAC, etc)
at rates as fast as possible, we reduce total energy usage by 40-50% due to
inherent efficiencies in electric. We also switch over all electric generation
to solar and wind deployed massively and before the typical replacement cycle
of fossil fuel infrastructure.

------
ID1452319
The thing I never quite understand about these claims is whether it is a net
25m jobs created or if an equal number of jobs will be lost in old fossil-
based industries.

For example, if you decarbon the energy sector this presumably means coal and
gas fired power stations will have to close and those employed there in turn
are out of a job.

------
dangoljames
This should be the 'New Deal' of the 21st century.

